# Craftsman 10 inch radial arm saw accessories



## Charley Humphries

I'm looking for a rotary surface planer that fit's my 10" radial arm saw, model 133.29450


----------



## NCPaladin

Maybe like this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-Rotary-Surfacing-Planer-Accra-Arm-Saw-Model-605-29510-/280766319465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415efa0b69

Quite a few links came up when Craftsman was not used and only …"radial arm saw" rotary planer … when searching google.


----------



## lakediver150

*craftsman 10" radial arm saw*

I have a model 113.19771 RAS and would like to find a source of accessories. I have a drum sander but cannot find a source to replace it


----------



## Lilty

I have a Rotary Surface planer Model# 29513 in very good condition for Craftsman Radial Arm saw, would like to sell it send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Charley Humphries

Lilty said:


> I have a Rotary Surface planer Model# 29513 in very good condition for Craftsman Radial Arm saw, would like to sell it send me a PM if you are interested.


 will it fit on a 5/8 th shaft? what shap is it in, and whats the price?
Thanks, Charley


----------



## Lilty

Yes it will fit a 5/8 ths shaft. $10.00 plus shipping. Send me a PM upper right corner of the forum.


----------



## woodnthings

*you sure you want one of these?*



Charley Humphries said:


> I'm looking for a rotary surface planer that fit's my 10" radial arm saw, model 133.29450


I've had one for years, but never thought it was a good idea.
I didn't like the idea of running a cutter on top of a surface that wasn't held down securely. You can run down the length of a board, like ripping or across the width of a board, like crosscutting. Neither seems real "safe" to me. At least on a jointer, the cutter is not exposed when in operation. Some sort of serious hold down/guard would be in order if you ask me...I know you didn't. :laughing:

Seems to me tear out will be another issue. If you get it, be sure and post the results here. OK?  bill


----------



## robert421960

Lilty said:


> Yes it will fit a 5/8 ths shaft. $10.00 plus shipping. Send me a PM upper right corner of the forum.


 i dont think he can until he has 25 post can he?


----------



## cabinetman

That planer attachment will work OK for what it is only if the saw is set up with very close tolerances. For saws with excess movement will not produce accurate results. 

Not being held down isn't my concern, as the stock can be wedged not to move. What I found is that the stock is trapped between the table and the cutter. To minimize the binding and tearing, very small depth passes should be made, and the passes done very slowly.














 







.


----------



## firemedic

That's a scary operation, right there... To each his or her own but dang that thing would freak me out too much to try. I can certainly see advantages as you could surface a boards up to 18" wide on my 12" with it but I just wouldn't trust it.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings

*this is close*





  bill

Here's another just FYI...it's cool! Not as safe as I'd like to do however...






For those with a motor that's shot or just an extra arm...


----------



## cabinetman

woodnthings said:


> Raising a panel on a DeWalt radial arm saw - YouTube  bill


That can be done on a TS (single blade)...with the panel on edge, either flat or bevels. 












 







.


----------



## woodnthings

*Agreed*



cabinetman said:


> That can be done on a TS (single blade)...with the panel on edge, either flat or bevels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But since this was a thread about RAS attachments, not about raising panels, and believe me I tried to find a YouTube video on the planer attachment, but this was as close as I could find...

The router is an interesting "attachment" also. I've always wanted to do that. :yes: bill


----------



## Cornorelio

This dude has it licked using the Craftsman 9-59513, which is next to impossible to find anymore: 



Enjoy!


----------

